

ANN: vim-signify 1.9 - mhi
https://github.com/mhinz/vim-signify

======
mhi
As the author of the plugin I posted this, because I think that vim-signify
(or just Sy) 1.9 is feature-complete in regard to VCS handling. Beginning with
2.0 new features will be added, like signs for marks, breakpoints etc.

~~~
ParadigmComplex
Adding support for signs when diffing would be nifty :)

